# Marmoset for sale



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Adult male marmoset - and large travelling cage £650 no less. PM me for more details


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

do u need a license to house n keep a marmoset?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yes i think you need a DWA! but not sure..


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

No you don't ... you don't need a lisence for common marmosets and pygmy marmosets, but any other species of marmosets and all tamarins require either a DWA or primate lisence.

EDIT: Just to add, this is a common, so no lsence required


----------



## Betty (Jan 2, 2008)

*re marmoset*

do you still have your marmoset for sale.



Mujician said:


> Adult male marmoset - and large travelling cage £650 no less. PM me for more details


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Anthony said:


> No you don't ... you don't need a lisence for common marmosets and pygmy marmosets, but any other species of marmosets and all tamarins require either a DWA or primate lisence.
> 
> EDIT: Just to add, this is a common, so no lsence required


although im not sure on primate license, marmosets and tamarins do not require a dwa and havent done since tamarins came off last yeuiar.
stu


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Do people ever look at the date that something was posted on? If I was lookin gfor a marmoset, I wouldn't respond to this advert as the original posting date is over a year ago!


----------

